# New Arrivals At The Pond ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a surprise today .. actually 3 little surprises in one group and 5 in another .. Ducklings and Goslings

Then yet another .. there is another goose nest with 4 eggs in it. I have no idea whose nest this is as all the geese were out guarding the three new goslings. Also some park visitors spotted the dark brown domestic rabbit that I haven't seen for probably 10+ days .. glad to know he is OK. When we went to try and catch him, he was nowhere to be found again .. a very elusive bunny!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...Very Cute!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great pics Terry. It is amazing how the whole flock is being protective.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They sure look fine!! 

Wishing them ALL THE BEST!!

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


In the 1st Image - Some ofthe 'Goslings' look very 'Turtle-like'...

Is this unusual?


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> 
> In the 1st Image - Some ofthe 'Goslings' look very 'Turtle-like'...
> ...


As long as you keep up with your medication...it is completely normal.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> As long as you keep up with your medication...it is completely normal.



Phil...I'm sure Feather is just teasing you!

Feather: FOR SHAME!

I'm STILL ROFLMAO...funniest thing I've read in a long time! (sorry ) 

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, Of coarse I was teasing Phil. I didn't see anything! Did you?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

My cousin sent me that picture awhile back from Chicago. 

She said that while she was on her morning walk she saw these little ducklings keeping their feet dry by sitting on the turtles backs. 

She said that by the time that she got her camera out that most of them had slid into the water.

By the way...has anyone noticed that I posted that picture by myself. If no one else is proud of me...I know that Pete will be.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope, Feather...not me...

Phil...did you ENLARGE that lst image??? All will be revealed...

Feather, that is a GREAT picture. 

HOWEVER, because we were talking about the FIRST IMAGE of Terry's, what you posted WAS NOT THE ONE! I WAS going to question YOUR medication...fortunately, you then posted to explain all! 

Love and Hugs

Oh boy, I'm losing it! I thought you said you had posted a picture of YOU!! Then, I RE-read your post...silly me! You were talking about posting the PICTURE!! Yes, I, for one AM VERY PROUD OF YOU!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! It took me a little bit to "get" all this .. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute, Terry! I hope you're able to catch Sneaky Pete (the bunny). Feather, good job!  I just love those pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cute pics!!! I love the way the big ones are protecting the little ones!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, those pictures are delightful.

Phil, I saw the turtles too.....









Feather, I'm so proud of you and that is a desktop pic if I ever saw one!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, thanks for sharing the cute baby gosling photos!



Feather said:


> Shi, Of coarse I was teasing Phil. I didn't see anything! Did you?


Any idea what kind of duck that is? Driving home from work today, I was one just like it walking across the road with two tiny babies!!! They were headed for the lake - sure hope they made it safely!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Terry, thanks for sharing the cute baby gosling photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what kind of duck that is? Driving home from work today, I was one just like it walking across the road with two tiny babies!!! They were headed for the lake - sure hope they made it safely!


Hi TerriB,

I was wondering what kind of duck it was when I posted the picture yesterday. It sure is cute with it's pretty blue feathers.

I think we will have to wait for T.W.. She will know.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Feather said:


> As long as you keep up with your medication...it is completely normal.




But I don't have any 'medication' to keep up with..!


Maybe they are a kind of 'Turtle Dove'???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> But I don't have any 'medication' to keep up with..!
> 
> 
> Maybe they are a kind of 'Turtle Dove'???



LOL...good response there, Phil...beats "Turtle Duck" or "Turtle Goose (gosling?)!"  

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> But I don't have any 'medication' to keep up with..!
> 
> 
> Maybe they are a kind of 'Turtle Dove'???


Well my Dr. prescribes M&Ms for a bad case of the Turtle Ducks. You need to get some right away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just saw this....turtles and ducks, that is the cutest thing!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It is a female Wood duck.

http://dsf.chesco.org/ccparks/lib/ccparks/wood_duck_pair.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> It is a female Wood duck.
> 
> http://dsf.chesco.org/ccparks/lib/ccparks/wood_duck_pair.jpg


Yes, Grim is quite correct .. it's a female Wood Duck.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well my Dr. perscribes M&Ms for a bad case of the Turtle Ducks. You need to get some right away.


Mmmm, I said Turtle Ducks...maybe Phil and I BOTH need M&M therapy? Fine with me...I'll take the peanut ones...

Thanks, Dr. Feather (aka Wonder Woman)

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Grim said:


> It is a female Wood duck.
> 
> http://dsf.chesco.org/ccparks/lib/ccparks/wood_duck_pair.jpg


Thank you Grim and Terry! She is just the cutest little thing.


I'm sending bear hugs right back to you, Shi (lots of them, so spread them around).


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the ID on the female wood duck!


----------

